# So actual divorce litigation question



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

So even though I filed for divorce Friday; I get a email from my stb xw today asking me to take full responsibility of the house and exclusive use of it. She doesn't want me to go after her for half the mortgage and in return of gaining the exclusive use she won't charge me for half the mortgage as rent. She seems really eager to get me to commit on this but I am a little hesistent like she is already trying to make legal commitments and agreements and I havn't even seen what is for dinner. I contacted her attorney (lol to say the least) they gave me the basics without giving me my liability of it all. Plus I don't know if she has gotten greedy with what she wants out of the house since we were last on talking terms. 
I emailed her saying I contacted her attorney and I will contact mine since I am still not fully aware of it all. I also asked what she wanted out of the house in the settlement. Of course , I did not get a reply from her at all. Honestly if she wants me to refinance to get her name off and get half of everything we own. I think I should be entitled to half of the cost of refinancing. Which we have a new house with no equity. 
To refinance I am looking at around 4000$ and to be honest she even admitted buying the house she thought would change how she felt about the marriage. I think she deserves to pay half of what it is going to cost. If we sell we both stand to lose out in a bigger way. Just want to ask what you all think of it. I am actually willing to forgo seeking any refinance charges based on what she actually wants out of the house. If I have to buy a refrigerator , washer , and a sofa to remake my house complete then I think she deserves to work for having her name removed off of the mortgage. Anyways I am open to ideas.


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

Doing the same thing myself, I told her that if I'm taking full responsibility of the house and have to pay to refinance myself then I'm keeping everything that's involved with having a house because god knows I wont be able to buy all that stuff again if I'm making mortgage payments on my own. The only things she is taking are the couches out of the basement and the dining room table, cause apparently she loves that table so much, more than she loves me I guess. As for everything else I'm holding on to it, made sure this was all well written into the papers.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

yea I am in the same boat I don't want to agree on the appetizer not knowing im going to get monkey brain stew. This will not be a one day 2 day thing i need to think about it and so does she. I am giving her an opportunity again. She ran out on me and now she wants to run out on her obligations. We will see I am sure I'll get either an email or a phone call from someone.


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

Carefulthoughts said:


> She ran out on me and now she wants to run out on her obligations.


I couldn't have put it better myself, she(my W) just doesn't want any responsibility. For me it was an easy decision though, theres no way she can refinance the house and get my name off of it. Knowing how she handles finances I am in no way comfortable having my name attached to her mortgage and watching her destroy my credit.


----------

